# Won't go outside without me



## catherinetnc (Jul 7, 2008)

Axel is 8 months old, has had some training - trainer says he is a very laid back gsd (his floppy ears would attest to that!). Here's the thing - he won't go outside to poop/pee unless he is accompanied by me or another family member. I try to let him out with the other dogs (non-gsds) and he sits at the door and waits. And waits. He doesn't run out to the yard or pasture and relieve himself like the others. He seldom joins the others for exploration outside unless he knows where I am (outside too). Is this a common GSD trait? We have a real fence and an Invisible Fence, but I am thinking I won't need either (for him) b/c he doesn't wander! The poop/pee thing is a problem b/c it is getting cold outside and I don't want to go out with him in the freezingness! He loves the cold - I do not!!!! He is never outside unsupervised except for these brief periods (minutes). What do you think?


----------



## ariannasmom (Sep 29, 2008)

Im not sure if its a commong GSD trait or not but my 3 month old girl is the same way, She wont get off the deck without me right by her side!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

How well is he doing on all his other weekly socialization outings? Car rides? Meeting friends/neighbors? Hikes? At the vets? Further dog classes?

Have you been doing a bit of a checklist to get a confident adult dog (this site has a ton of great ideas the rest of us have been using (click here)) 

If all the rest of your socialization has a normal, outgoing and confident puppy..................then I would just go outdoors with him for a while and realize he'll get over this too. I know I have NOT got a fenced in yard. And DO have all the wildlife my girls love to chase. So the reality for me is, when my dogs go out, so dog I. Wind, rain, snow or storm..............

Our dogs all go thru numerous fear stages and periods the first year ago. It's important we know about them and prepare our dogs BEFORE they happen so it's no big deal for them. Here's some info:

http://www.doberman.org/articles/puppy.htm

http://www.vanerp.net/ilse/GSDINFO/understandyourpuppy.htm

http://www.diamondsintheruff.com/DevelopmentalStages.html

http://www.vonfalconer.com/puppy.html


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Onyx will be two in a week. She reluctantly goes out by herself, but prefers company. If I don't let Kacie out with her, she hangs by the door and waits. And waits, and waits...I don't let them out together when it is muddy out, as they come back filthy.
I think they just need to be around others, even if it was a cat. Our yard is totally fenced, and I don't go out with them everytime, but do observe them so I know what they are up to!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Brady is 3 and we have to go out with hime too
except for the morning we get up and they go!!
rest of the day he is like velcro


----------



## catherinetnc (Jul 7, 2008)

Axel gets car sick, so our trips are few and far between. He spent a month at trainer's farm - it is a herding operation and doggie daycare, so he was socialized with different people, sheep, goats and was allowed to play with other dogs with whom he "clicked." 

I have started giving him dramamine every couple of days and just putting him in the car to go somewhere for more socialization (and walk when we get there). We have tried the incremental "get used to car riding" thing - didn't work too well.

I will try to get him in the public more often.

Thanks
Catherine


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Doerak was the same way. I'd have to go outside with him no matter the weather or he'd stand by the door. I just got a coat and went out, no big deal.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

My pup has just hit a fear stage. She was confident out in the back yard, but suddenly, she won't leave the house without me. I go out there (esp when it's time to potty), but I toss toys far away from me, so she has to leave my side. I play chase games with her, so she's running AWAY from me, and I play other games that boost her confidence (like "Find it" games that she is able to "win" pretty easily). I give her chews, then I casually walk back to the house, so she knows I'm leaving, but she's distracted and doesn't seem to mind too much. 

I don't try to cajole her to stay outside. I just make it so that outside is far more exciting than inside -- yes, even there are shadows on the house and ground, sirens down the street, some crazy fighting dogs barking a couple blocks away, a cold wind blowing, and apparently, some disconcerting smells in the air. I only reinforce the confident behavior with petting, snacks and speaking to her. 

Clingy behavior is ignored. 

When we encourage our pups to be more independent, they will be. And as MRL points out, the more situations we put them into, the more they learn they can be successful under a lot of conditions. This in turn, enhances their confidence. But if we let them lean on us for courage without urging them to stand on their own four paws, they may very well do this the rest of their lives. 

And while I usually do go out with my dogs in the rain, snow and dark, if I'm sick, or super busy, or if I have to leave them with someone else, they should be plenty capable of going out into the yard by themselves -- together or alone, day or night.


----------



## icgayle04 (Jul 2, 2020)

My Kaiser most of the time wont go outside without me. If he sees me walk back in and close the door, he runs back up, scratches and when I open the door, he’ll run off. He likes being outside but wants the backdoor open. We live near a pasture so flies can get bad in the summer! We’re going to be moving soon, WILL HAVE A DOGGY DOOR! Hopefully this will help! As a pup, no fence so I would have to take him out on a leash, I attribute this to the cause. Who knows??!!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. That thread is 12 years old, so the original posters will not reply to you. Feel free to start your own new threads.


----------

